# what/where is the red zone (h.rate)



## inaperfectworld (27 Feb 2010)

I see reference to this but can't find anything defining it. Presumably it is a % of max heart rate , but which percentages and - why don't you want to be in the red zone?


----------



## jimboalee (27 Feb 2010)

*The Red Line Zone 90% to 100%*

Training in this zone will only be possible for short periods. It effectively trains your fast twitch muscle fibres and helps to develop speed. This zone is reserved for interval running and only the very fit are able to train effectively within this zone.

AboutExercise.com


I am mostly Fast Twitch.
Powerlifting, sprinting, fastball baseball pitching, low cadence cycling up hills, punching holes in car windows etc.

I regularly train 95% of maximal ( 100% of 220 - age ).


----------



## inaperfectworld (4 Mar 2010)

is it % of maximum heart rate? I was cycling in the Alps and came across a dutch lad who was struggling and going slowly. He said he had backed off because he was going into the red zone. did he mean he was going anaerobic?


----------



## Garz (4 Mar 2010)

inaperfectworld said:


> did he mean he was going anaerobic?



Yes and is same as mumbo jimbo's fast twitch muscle usage analogy.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (25 Mar 2010)

If you're cycling hard, and feel like crying, you're in the red zone.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2010)

inaperfectworld said:


> is it % of maximum heart rate? I was cycling in the Alps and came across a dutch lad who was struggling and going slowly. He said he had backed off because he was going into the red zone. did he mean he was going anaerobic?



He was soft...............


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2010)

You can only know this if you leave a HR attached and see when you feel like you can't continue - it's very individual.


----------



## Bill Gates (26 Mar 2010)

Going into the red zone is a euphemism for oxygen debt or becoming anaerobic where the body is overeaching to a level that cannot be sustained for very long. If you're on a short climb or at the end of a long climb then you might consider going into the red zone if you know that you can recover on the descent without affecting your ability to get to the finish in the fastest time.


----------

